# Squats = Bloated Looking Abs ???



## Max. Q (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anyone feel as though doing squats causes abs to look bloated?

While doing squats I noticed my abs would blimp out during the bottom half of the squat. If abdominal vacuums are to tighten in the abs, then wouldn't it be correct to say "blimping out" on the squat could cause a bloated looking ab?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Maybe Temporarily...I bloat in general after leg day!   There is a tremendous amount of intra-abdominal pressure created from squatting....but I can't see where it is permannat.  

DP


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah, I find the same thing but like Dr. P said, I don't think its permanent.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 4, 2002)

The squat is my favorite leg exercise, good to hear that it's normal to feel a little bloated during leg workouts.


----------



## The Berg Master (Dec 4, 2002)

Never noticed that...but then again, I'm only doing 80kilos for 6 reps 
Just started squatting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brad224 (Dec 5, 2002)

I was glad to hear this. I noticed that just last night doing squats. It's nice to know it's a normal thing.


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 5, 2002)

This is normal...the stomach protrudes and the transverse abdominus contract...thereby causing the lower back to be stabilized.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> This is normal...the stomach protrudes and the transverse abdominus contract...thereby causing the lower back to be stabilized.



Since the back is supposed to be kept straight during squats, is this a good indication that good form is being used when performing squats? 

Will the ab extension also happen during deadlifts? My next back workout will be on Friday...


----------



## pumpit (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah it happens to me on bent-over rows as well. As long you make conscious effort to contract the abs then all will be well, if you,ve got good form that is.


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 6, 2002)

A lot of the pros have some really bloated looking abs. I thought that was all drugs, but do you guys think heavy squatting could have something to do with that too?


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 9, 2002)

Max Q....I'm a certified trainer....correct form on squats in NEVER a flat back...should be arched!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Max Q....I'm a certified trainer....correct form on squats in NEVER a flat back...should be arched!



Fit; did I challenge your expertise or credentials? I apologize if I said something that made it sound that way...thanks for the correction...arched back


----------



## Preacher (Dec 10, 2002)

Abdominals and Squats 
by Paul Check of all peeps ... 



> Proper abdominal wall function during squatting or
> lifting is signified by a" drawing in" of the abdominal wall, not a
> thickening as seen with activation of the rectus abdominus



Hmmm ... 

But the best part was:


> I completely agree with you that just doing squats will give you stonger abs ..


----------

